# Location of Green Community



## dizzyuk (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi All, Newbie here.

I have been offered a job by the Green Community, accommodation provided along with all the other normal things, bills free flights every 24 months..

I've had a look at a map and have noticed that the Green community looks far away from everything. Is it out in the sticks?? I have a friend who will be starting work in Deira in August, will I be miles away from her as well? 

After speaking with someone today - they mentioned taxi drivers don't know where the green community is and will rip me off by taking me around the houses. This person has also said that only locals take busses, as I'm someone who doesn't drive - worried about how I will get around if the Green community really is as far as it looks on a map!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Taxi drivers do know where the Green Community is, the reason they may not want to go there is the traffic by the roundabout leading to it can be horrendous. 

You would be a good way from your friend in Deira.

It is a bit of a way out, but it is pretty well served with local amenities


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Deira to Green Community is around 40 kilometres.

-


----------



## Aryanwynn (Apr 4, 2009)

*Green Community Resident*



dizzyuk said:


> Hi All, Newbie here.
> 
> I have been offered a job by the Green Community, accommodation provided along with all the other normal things, bills free flights every 24 months..
> 
> ...


Hi Dizzy 
We are out in GC, yes it is far out - from the present Airport and "old Dubai" - they call this area "New Dubai". There is one notorious circle - we call it H3ll Circle, which can take you 10 - 15 minutes to navigate in peak traffic. (This is exceptionally good by Dubai standards and doesn't hold a candle to the congestion in other areas) and is one of the reasons I am reluctant to leave the area. Because it is out South of the city, a fair number of people needing to commute to Abu Dhabi, the next Emirate South, live here. For a single person - nightlife etc is limited, but if you like to be out of the city lights; it's a nice place. It is very easy to get to Sheikh Zahed Highway from here - takes 10minutes and from there you can get practically anywhere. Few highrises (sure this will change in 5 years) and one mini mall (has everything you immediately need; Dr rooms, hairdresser, pet shop, supermarket, hardware, restaurants, book shop, take aways etc)- there is a bar at the Marriot for major sporting event viewing if that's your thing. Ibn Battuta Mall is huge and nice as it's much less crowded than most of the others - is very close by. A lot of taxi drivers are "new on the job" so I wouldn't ever advise getting in one without at least knowing the general direction; a good many people have ended up at The Greens - (a completely different and may I say it- not so green) area and had to foot the bill. Deira is a fair drive from here; so if you don't plan on making any other friends this may be a problem. Having said this, most people are used to meeting up in a more central mutual location. I prefer DIP (Dubai investment park - that's here) - to Deira, but that's just me! Sports city is just down the road and looks like a project that actually is nearing completion, and Motor city - with F1 etc as well.
If you can find out exactly which accommodation the co is offering you; I can help you on the facilities etc; all the buildings out here are brand new so the apartments are spacious and clean - well, all those I have seen anyway.
HTH
A
PS about the buses - there are a few out here - and if you live here you will be a "local" !! The buses are really fine and have separate seating for women (Don't know if that helps you since don't know your gender!) A lot of people share taxis into "town" so it's not a big deal; you will prob find a fair number of single people in the company in the same boat as you!


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Aryanwynn
We have just moved here from South Africa and are looking for a place in Green Community. It's good to know there will be other South Africans in the area.


----------

